# Sticky  Coffee by the Casuals - Updates Thread



## Coffee by the Casuals

I would like the ability for forum members to be able to reply to anything they see from us on here, and so I'm creating a thread here as well as within the Advertisers' section.

*Subscriptions*

We've just launched a £16-a-month subscription on our website. You can choose either to receive 500g of the same coffee or 2 x 250g bags each month, and delivery is in with the price. We think this is great value for a no-nonsense, set-it-and-forget-it sub.

You can also build your own subscription. You can add any of our products to a subscription cart and then checkout as usual, with 10% off the price. You can amend and cancel as you like. Delivery is calculated based upon our usual rules: £15+ is cheap shipping and £25+ is free.

We've put the Casuals and Friends subscription on hold for the moment. It was pretty popular amongst the handful of people on this forum who gave it a go, and we're thankful for those who trusted us to source great coffee. However, we needed more uptake to make it viable because it took a good amount of time. If there were to be interest going forward then we'd pick it back up again.

[PS - The forum discount doesn't apply to our subs. They're already great value and we need to keep them viable to run.]

*Competition*

If you'd like to win 2 x 250g bags of coffee then please head over to our Instagram page, where we've got a nice little competition on:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLeGWpQBh8Z/

*New Coffees on the Horizon*

That's metaphorical, because the coffees have actually landed 😉. We have two new single origins and a decaf in stock, with profiles in progress and so we hope they'll hit the shop in the next week or two. We then have two new coffees coming within the next fortnight, and that should then allow us to resume sales of our speciality blend that was released as an exclusive within a gift hamper just before Christmas. If I'm counting right that means we should have *six *new products hitting the shelves within the next month or so. We love our Kenyan Rukira, but we're excited to have new stuff to put out.


----------



## Baffo

I've entered. Have no idea so I just used the last three-digit number I had to type in before seeing this. Yes, it was my debit card's cvv.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Baffo said:


> I've entered. Have no idea so I just used the last three-digit number I had to type in before seeing this. Yes, it was my debit card's cvv.


 Now do it with the card number on the front


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Every week I do a shuttle from the roastery to the local parcel drop off outside an industrial park near my house. This week, I grabbed my eBike and did it by cycle instead of car. It was a revelation!

It's been brilliant to combine a necessary logistical step with my need to get exercise. Running a business, supporting my family, and running my legal practice don't leave much time for exercise, especially in lockdown. I'm hoping this beauty will encourage me to get out on the road more and ditch the car more often.


----------



## Baffo

@Coffee by the Casuals you need to post it in This thread!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Baffo said:


> @Coffee by the Casuals you need to post it in This thread!


 I'm in there too! A few pages back!

If I post in here then a few people might go "oh yeah, I might buy a bag tonight" 😉


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

I've just tested out a Londinium-style shot of a new decaf that Calvin has been profiling. It's goooooood! And it's up there with the Colombian El Carmen I've been buying from Crankhouse for the past year. And it's not Colombian El Carmen.

Hoping to hit the shop maybe next week!


----------



## Punkypj

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I've just tested out a Londinium-style shot of a new decaf that Calvin has been profiling. It's goooooood! And it's up there with the Colombian El Carmen I've been buying from Crankhouse for the past year. And it's not Colombian El Carmen.
> 
> Hoping to hit the shop maybe next week!


 Excuse my naivety, but what is a "Londinium style shot" - I have a Londinium R but ive not heard this phrase before? Is it the declining pressure / lever profile you mean?


----------



## Cooffe

Punkypj said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what is a "Londinium style shot" - I have a Londinium R but ive not heard this phrase before? Is it the declining pressure / lever profile you mean?


 Slow pressure ramp up at the beginning, generally extracted at a pressure that averages lower than 9bar.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Punkypj said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what is a "Londinium style shot" - I have a Londinium R but ive not heard this phrase before? Is it the declining pressure / lever profile you mean?


 Good question! I have a Decent Espresso machine which emulates the Londinium. It is declining pressure, amongst other things.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*Roast Day*

Tomorrow is roast day folks, so get any orders in before 9am Saturday to be included in those batches! Miss it, miss out!

CFUK21 for 15% off.


----------



## tsouthwell

Don't want to hijack the thread but a group of us at the espressoclub have picked Casual's Columbian for this months coffee. We'll all be dialing it in together and we've got a virtual cupping in mid March. Get in your orders soon and PM me for a discord link 🙂


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

tsouthwell said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread but a group of us at the espressoclub have picked Casual's Columbian for this months coffee. We'll all be dialing it in together and we've got a virtual cupping in mid March. Get in your orders soon and PM me for a discord link 🙂


 No hijacking here! Everybody is welcome to chime in on what we're doing 

Really looking forward to seeing what you all make of our Colombian - I think it's improved since we first launched it. I don't know what Calvin has tweaked in the profile but I like it!


----------



## Punkypj

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Good question! I have a Decent Espresso machine which emulates the Londinium. It is declining pressure, amongst other things.


 Got it! Thank you


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*NEW COFFEE - Colombian El Carmen*









We have launched a fantastic new Colombian coffee today. Our El Carmen Microlot combines coffee from three farms to create a beautiful, easy-drinking coffee.

The delicious sweetness of red apple and light brown sugar presents itself when brewed as a filter coffee. As espresso some gentle orange caramel emerges for a lovely pick-me-up.

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/colombia-el-carmen

We have a few more coffees left to come over the next few weeks, so watch this space.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*A reminder about our roasting schedule*

Every couple of weeks I like to remind that we only roast on Saturdays and orders need to be in before 9am each Saturday in order to guarantee that they'll be processed. We try to make it as clear on the site as possible without cluttering every page, but we know that it's sometimes missed and it gets buried on here too.

Why only Saturdays? We currently have just enough orders to batch them all on a single day and then ship them. We are getting delightfully close to needing more capacity, and that's when we start looking at extra days and a bigger roaster. Until then, however, we'll keep operating like this.

Thank you for your understanding and your very polite enquiries on the odd occasion that an order goes nearly a week without being fulfilled - we do appreciate every order, and we especially appreciate the need for coffee to be on hand at all times!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*Easter roasting*

We've been asked if we're roasting this weekend, and the answer is: YES!

It's been our biggest month so far, so we're going to ride the wave into April. Thanks again for all of your support! Remeber - *CFUK21* for 15% off!

www.coffeebythecasuals.com


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*Triple Discount Thursday*

We've just posted the following offer in the usual place, which is good until 9am on Saturday.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59467-triple-discount-this-weekend-coffee-by-the-casuals/?do=embed

*Plastic-Free Postage*

We are trialling our first plastic-free postage materials. I think we can comfortably ship anything from a single 250g bag to 3kg or so in either paper or cardboard envelopes. Our plastic packaging was a bit of an embarrassment for us, so we hope we've cracked it. We would welcome feedback on the packaging from anybody who receives coffee in this new material.

The paper envelopes are said to be compostable at home within three months. As best I can tell there's no need for commercial composting (a la takeaway cups). Otherwise you can recycle them, and that means everything that we now send out is recyclable. Our bags can be put in plastic waste since they included none of the usual paper-foil nasties.

*People Before Profit*

When we first starting trading properly last August we promised we would give 25p from every bag to the Transform Walsall Fund that will benefit our local community. At the end of last month we paid £96 to the fund, representing sales from our first quarter of trading. That is £96 more than either me or Calvin has taken from the business so far, and we're proud of that fact. Thank you all for your support in making this possible - we couldn't do it without you.

*New Coffee Next Week*

I was pushing Calvin to release this week, but he wants to leave it until Monday, so that's what we're doing. We're really excited to tick off one of our big goals with a favourite known to you all.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

*April Newsletter*

We've just sent out our April newsletter. If you're into that sort of thing then you can click the link below and read it. If not, then move along!

https://mailchi.mp/85ccdc34b47f/april-newsletter


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

It's been a while since we updated, but we've been busy!

*New Coffees*

We've had a couple of new coffees hit the shop, with a couple more still in development.

Peru - Albert Einstein Nunez Fernandez - Orange, Grapefruit, and a touch of kiwi - https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/albert-einstein-nunez-fernandez

Uganda - Muduku Microlot - Almond, Cherry, Vanilla - https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/products/new-muduku-microlot

*Coffee for Palestine*

For a month we sold our Bom Jesus as a coffee that would benefit the people of Palestine who are currently suffering as a consequences of the ongoing events in the Gaza strip. We're really pleased to say that the initative raised £126 that we will be donating to a charity very soon.

*A False Start*

Last weekend we were meant to be pulling shots for the very first time. Sadly, the market power supply blew (don't blame us Mr Market Man!) and that was that. The next market we can get on for that venue is... December! Fully booked til then. Hopefully before too long we find a new place to play.

*Brewery tie-up*

We've just been approached by a local brewery to help pep up one of their craft beers. Watch this space!

*Discount*

As always - CFUK21 will get you 15% off our entire range of coffee, except our excellent-value subscriptions (£16 for 500g posted!). We roast every Saturday - so get on board!


----------

